# Need a good USB Extension Cable to connect USB Devices to Smart TV



## ajayritik (Jan 16, 2013)

I have a Samsung Smart TV to which I plug in my USB devices such as Pen Drive and External HDD to watch videos etc. However since its cumbersome to connect the devices directly off the ports since they are back off the TV is there anyway I can get a decent USB Extension Male to Female cable. I tried one local made however that doesn't seem to detect External HDD's. Although I'm able to connect pen drives using the USB Extension Cable. I tried to check for a longer USB 3.0 Compliant Cable but that's little expensive. Any suggestions folks?

Guys?


----------



## jiteshbhimani (Jan 19, 2013)

Go for USB 2.0 Active Extension Cable.


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 21, 2013)

jiteshbhimani said:


> Go for USB 2.0 Active Extension Cable.


From where can I get this?


----------



## jiteshbhimani (Jan 21, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> From where can I get this?



ShopClues/Ebay


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 21, 2013)

jiteshbhimani said:


> ShopClues/Ebay



How is this better than the ordinary cable?


----------



## jiteshbhimani (Jan 21, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> How is this better than the ordinary cable?



Please google it for more details. It don't loose power like ordinary cable i.e. it retains power.


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 21, 2013)

Check these: 
NEW USB 2.0 PREMIUM EXTENSION REPEATER CABLE 5 METERS 5M.USB MALE TO FEMALE 
and
Computers :: Network & Communications :: Cables :: 2.0 Extension Active Cable 15 Meter - ShopClues.com:


----------

